

Ask HN: Is it even possible for NZ developers to get a US work visa? - flog

I'm about to make my first trip to San Fran (full story at http://startupbus.heroku.com/) which has reignited my dream of being able to work in the US.<p>I'm a developer currently founding my first startup. I don't have the PhD that appears to be required for the top US immigration visa, and unlike the Australians, New Zealand doesn't have any working holiday agreement with the US (hardly anyone does).
I've done lots of searching, but never found a reasonable path to follow.<p>Has anyone through first or second hand experience known of any New Zealanders working in the US?
======
us
Take what I'm about to say with a grain of salt as I'm not 100% sure on this
and you should consult an immigration attorney for all the details.

The only background information I do have is from talking to an immigration
attorney myself for when I tried to hire someone from NZ two years ago. Things
may have changed since. That said, each case may also differ greatly.

As far as I'm aware, you can try to apply for a HB-1 VISA which will allow you
to work in the US if a company sponsors you for that VISA and the requirement
is you must have a degree that applies to the position in which you were hired
for until you can apply for and receive your Green Card status (separately),
which can take up to 5 years. I didn't hear anything about a PhD requirement.
I believe a bachelors is sufficient but you might want to double check on
that.

Your toughest challenge will be finding a job relating to your degree and a
company willing to sponsor you for the whole nine yards.

